# Zenith Defy Classic Mini Review



## mkawakami

I just go my first Zenith! It's a Defy Classic with the sunburst blue dial. Here's a mini review, and I'll update later after I've spent more time with it.









*PRICE AND BUYING EXPERIENCE* 
Zenith is a brand that isn't carried at many places. There are 3 stores in Los Angeles that I know of, so I figured that may hamper my chances of a getting a deal. Ultimately I only found it at Hing Wa Lee Jewlers in Los Angeles, and the price was just a bit more than the lowest price I've seen online (about 30% off MSRP). If you've never been to HWL (it was my first time), it's a pretty cool place. Their main showroom has Tudor, Breitling, Richard Mille, Audemars Piguet, Breguet, Rolex, Cartier, Vacheron Constantin, Montblanc, Girard Perrageaux, Zenith, Ulysse Nardin, and Hublot. Also, they carry a lot of Chinese style jewelry (diamonds and jade). I believe there is also a high rollers showroom in the back, but I didn't bother asking about it.

The whole store is pretty posh, but I did have a funny incident while I was there. Their door to back offices somehow locked and wouldn't open, so there was a mild panic with a locksmith trying to open the door, and a half a dozen people yelling in Cantonese. It broke the upscale atmosphere in a comical way. It took 10-15 minutes to fix the lock, so for my troubles the salesperson offered me an additional $100 off, and a left over mooncake. I passed on the mooncake.

*COMFORT
*This watch is extremely comfortable. The titanium case obviously makes it very light, the low profile is a low 11mm (I think), there is beveling on every edge of the bracelet, and there is a steep taper from the lugs to the clasp. It's similar to my very comfortable Ingenieur 3239, but the Defy wins out due to the weight.

















*DESIGN*
This watch first caught my eye as an "affordable" alternative to the Royal Oak. Every edge is beveled and polished which makes the whole watch and bracelet shimmer and shine in the light similar to the RO. The bracelet appears to be integrated (it is not) due to the shape of the end link, and the flat, heavy bezel adds to the Genta-esque appearance. I think you can tell at a glance whether you like it or not, and I love it.

Another thing I liked about the design is that while the overall look is a new direction for the brand, every little detail just screams Zenith. The knee jerk reaction assessment of "affordable RO" quickly fades away as you notice little things like the hands, crown, and caseback. I'll cover each detail in the appropriate section below.

*DIAL AND CRYSTAL
*The dial has a gorgeous, rich sunburst blue. The color reminds me of the RO, as it is a bit darker and less vibrant than the Overseas. I think it's the right shade to be eye catching without being flashy. The applied star logo at 12 o'clock has several facets that sparkle nicely, and I like that the dial says nothing more than "Zenith". It's like they felt that was all that needed to be said. On a side note, the pre-production model had the word "defy" in italics toward the bottom of the dial, but fortunately they decided to remove that.









The handset looks identical to their Chronomaster line with the split hands and the star at the balance of the seconds hand. Also, I really appreciate that the hands are all the appropriate length; especially the seconds hand.

At first the minute track reminded me of the VC Overseas, but then I quickly noticed that it was identical to the Chronomaster. The indices are also evocative of the Chronomasters, but in an interesting twist, they are actually mounted just above the dial. You can't tell unless you look at the dial from a steep angle, but it's interesting once you know that it's there.

I would have appreciated a date window that was framed and located at 6 o'clock (like the skeletonized version), but it's passable.

The crystal is completely clear, and it's a good thing, since the dial has so many nice things to look at.

By the way, the dial is one of the areas I mentioned where everything just screams "Zenith". The hands, minute track, and indices all harken back to the Chronomaster. There is no writing on the dial aside from the brand name, and there are two stars on the dial (there are 4 on the watch in total).

*CASE AND CROWN
*The case is a radical departure from other Zenith models. I like the Genta-esque style, but what I really like is that it seems to indicate the direction of the entire brand. It's similar to the defy lab model (which re-establishes the brand as a top movement manufacturer), and it's also the case of the new 1/100 el primero chronograph. Aside from that, the case is gorgeous on its' own with wide brushed surfaces and polished, beveled edges everywhere.









Rather than being an afterthought, the crown adds to the overall design by adding an interesting 3D point on the crown and by having a wide, chunky aesthetic on the knurling that matches the case and bracelet. I really, really wish that the crown screwed down, and I think that was an oversight.









*BRACELET AND CLASP*
As I mentioned, the bracelet really adds to the look of the watch with it's many bevels and they way it shimmers in the light like the RO. Also the steep taper really adds to the comfort of the watch. One thing I didn't notice until the salesperson pointed it out was that the links are all very short. They are about half the length of regular links, so there are actually no half links for sizing purposes.









The clasp is a pretty run of the mill double deployant, and I appreciate that you can close either side first. Some watches have an insignia one side, which means that you have to close them in the right order, otherwise you will scratch the insignia.









*
MOVEMENT*
The movement, is a nice but uninteresting 3 hand/date movement from the Elite line. Rather than adding anything, I think it just takes away the potential for movement ..... to complain about modified ETA movements. Please feel free to respond if I'm missing something unique about this movement.

*PACKAGING AND ACCESSORIES*
The Defy Classic has the best swag! The place where you put your watch is actually a removable travel case. It comes with a leather business card case, a micro fiber cloth with a little plastic ring keeper, and a very attractive glass USB drive with polished steel cap. The outside case is large and weighty, and it has a nice branded medallion on the lid. The case doesn't look quite as nice as the Omega case for my Planet Ocean, but the additional swag is very, very cool. (And useful!)









View attachment 13521285


































*CONCLUSION
*Overall, I love this watch, because it just does so well with every aspect. It's supremely comfortable, it has a great on-brand design, it's executed very well, it's relatively affordable for a luxury watch of this caliber (if you get a 30% discount), and it comes with great accessories to help you rock the Zenith brand in the office.

I think that it only takes one look to know whether or not you will like it, and if you do, you will not be dissapointed once you have it in your hands .


----------



## MediumRB

Nice! Zenith hit all the points on this one. Enjoy your new watch.


----------



## Watchbreath

It's been a spell since I drooled over a Zenith, gotta find my 'dribble-bibble'.


----------



## Hayseed Brown

Fantastic write-up. When the watch was first introduced, the only thing I did not like was the DEFY in italics. I'm glad they took that out! The Elite movement is tried, tested, and reliable; but you're right...nothing new there. Not the most spectacular power reserve either (I have a Zenith with that movement). But the fact that it;'s all titanium is great. Enjoy.


----------



## Likestheshiny

Very nice. I wish the case were just a little more Genta-esque, but I suppose it's probably already too much for some. It's a lovely, clean design, regardless. This is the rare time that I find a dial is a little bit _too _plain. It's definitely better without the awkward "DEFY" label that the prototypes had, but I still feel like something is missing. That said, blown-up photos exaggerate the empty dial, and I wouldn't be surprised if it looks fine in person.

It's definitely a watch I'd wear happily. Good stuff.


----------



## Abstruse

Gorgeous watch.


----------



## EnderW

Looks stunning. Congrats.


----------



## Zeroedout

That really is a great looking watch. I may be the only one here who wishes they had kept some text on the bottom-half of the dial, but I still love the watch. Enjoy!!


----------



## lorsban

Looks awesome.

Would definitely recommend that over the new basic IWC Ingeneur. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomatoes11

This watch looks much better in person. It really is an excellent design. Enjoy op!


----------



## tmnc

Nicely done. I'm sure that blue looks awesome in direct sunlight. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rdoder

Nice looking watch! Love the nicely taken pictures and review of watch and stuff that came with. Looks great!


----------



## kepa

Cool review. That blue is all sorts of lovely. Congrats on the new watch. How does it fit in with the rest of your collection?


----------



## Gary123

Its a pretty watch. Enjoy it.

It definitely takes design elements from Genta's AP RO and IWC's Ingenieur.


----------



## sticky

Thanks for posting the review and pics.


----------



## DCGallenstein

Amazing. I want to see one on the rubber—I think it gives a real Aquanaut vibe.


----------



## Tonhao

I actually clicked thinking there was a new “Zenith Defy Mini” released! 

I’m also a big fan of this watch (everything not named El Primero tends to suffer in Zenith’s catalog) and I never thought of it as an AP stand-in, the design language and overall impact stands out on its own. I’m sure the brushed finish looks even better in person. 

Also what a great idea to make a watch box function as a removable pouch, brands need to adopt this idea more.


----------



## mnf67

Nice review and nice watch. I was looking at the Defy and tried one on at an AD in Beverly Hills (they only had the skeleton), but ultimately went with a used IWC 3239 Ingenieur that, as you note, has a pretty similar overall vibe. My only minor complaint with the Ingenieur is that it is pretty heavy- wish they had gone Titanium like the Defy.


----------



## ajbutler13

Absolutely LOVE the Defy Classic. It's next on my list, for sure. Thanks for the review and pics.


----------



## Chris Stark

Like it! What a beautiful blue!!


----------



## DocScotter

Thanks for the photos and review. It looks great on you.


----------



## Nom de Forum

This is the first automatic I have thought of buying in quite a while. I tried one on about 3 weeks ago and agree with all you have written in your review. BTW, even though it is thinner, the Defy sized for my 7.5" wrist is still 7 grams heavier than my titanium Grand Seiko Snowflake and 5 grams heavier than my titanium Certina DS Action Precidrive. I'm really thinking hard about buying a Defy. The lack of a screw down crown bothers me too, but I think I can live with that. Thanks for posting the great review.


----------



## Ipromise

I only hit "like" on your post because there's no "love". What a stunner. Possibly the next watch for me...


----------



## mkawakami

kepa said:


> Cool review. That blue is all sorts of lovely. Congrats on the new watch. How does it fit in with the rest of your collection?


 It doesn't! My collection is a random mish mash of purchases and resales.


----------



## mkawakami

Nom de Forum said:


> This is the first automatic I have thought of buying in quite a while. I tried one on about 3 weeks ago and agree with all you have written in your review. BTW, even though it is thinner, the Defy sized for my 7.5" wrist is still 7 grams heavier than my titanium Grand Seiko Snowflake and 5 grams heavier than my titanium Certina DS Action Precidrive. I'm really thinking hard about buying a Defy. The lack of a screw down crown bothers me too, but I think I can live with that. Thanks for posting the great review.


Yeah, my buddy has a snowflake (with the old Seiko/ GS branding), and I picked up on that too. It's noticeably lighter than the Zenith, and is also feels smoother somehow. That's just a testament to how nice GS's are. I had an SBGR083, that I now regret selling.


----------



## mkawakami

Nom de Forum said:


> This is the first automatic I have thought of buying in quite a while. I tried one on about 3 weeks ago and agree with all you have written in your review. BTW, even though it is thinner, the Defy sized for my 7.5" wrist is still 7 grams heavier than my titanium Grand Seiko Snowflake and 5 grams heavier than my titanium Certina DS Action Precidrive. I'm really thinking hard about buying a Defy. The lack of a screw down crown bothers me too, but I think I can live with that. Thanks for posting the great review.


Yeah, my buddy has a snowflake (with the old Seiko/ GS branding), and I picked up on that too. It's noticeably lighter than the Zenith, and is also feels smoother somehow. That's just a testament to how nice GS's are. I had an SBGR083, that I now regret selling.


----------



## Nom de Forum

mkawakami said:


> Yeah, my buddy has a snowflake (with the old Seiko/ GS branding), and I picked up on that too. It's noticeably lighter than the Zenith, and is also feels smoother somehow. That's just a testament to how nice GS's are. I had an SBGR083, that I now regret selling.


You have a great sensitivity to minor differences in weight. I actually weighed the Snowflake, Certina, and Zenith on a digital pocket scale. I consider the weight differences trivial but the effect on the salesperson was not. She was hugely surprised that the bulkier Snowflake was the lightest of the three. I'm thinking it may be due to Grand Seiko's proprietary titanium alloy. No doubt the Snowflake is "smoother". I really like the contrast in finish, color, and styling between the Snowflake and Defy. Despite the hardened titanium of the Snowflake, I'd feel more comfortable banging around with the Defy on my wrist because it is not so highly polished and such a beautiful dressy sport watch. I wear my Snowflake when I am confident it will not be inadvertently subjected to the risk of being banged-up. Now if only Zenith would do a redesign using a screw down crown it would be a near perfect watch for me, but I'll probably settle for it being very, very good.


----------



## ajbutler13

Nom de Forum said:


> You have a great sensitivity to minor differences in weight. I actually weighed the Snowflake, Certina, and Zenith on a digital pocket scale. I consider the weight differences trivial but the effect on the salesperson was not. She was hugely surprised that the bulkier Snowflake was the lightest of the three. I'm thinking it may be due to Grand Seiko's proprietary titanium alloy. No doubt the Snowflake is "smoother". I really like the contrast in finish, color, and styling between the Snowflake and Defy. Despite the hardened titanium of the Snowflake, I'd feel more comfortable banging around with the Defy on my wrist because it is not so highly polished and such a beautiful dressy sport watch. I wear my Snowflake when I am confident it will not be inadvertently subjected to the risk of being banged-up. Now if only Zenith would do a redesign using a screw down crown it would be a near perfect watch for me, but I'll probably settle for it being very, very good.


Just out of curiosity, Nom, do you plan on getting the Defy wet (intentionally) or do you just prefer the security of screw-down crown in case something out of the ordinary happens? Honestly, I would rather the crown *not* screw down on non-dive watches. I just don't like fooling with it. Anyway, just curious.


----------



## martletsuk

Thanks for posting the review, which is terrific. Watch looks gorgeous in the photos; the blue is stunning. Another to add to the 'sometime in the future' list!


----------



## IllCommunication

well thats a gorgeous watch. It doesnt look like an AP to me, but I like its look. Very unique. I do agree that I wish there was SOMETHING more on the dial.


----------



## mav

Awesome review! This is actually one of the best reviews for this watch I've read yet. Here's mine, with the openworked dial and alligator strap.










Same watch, but very different look and feel.


----------



## Overwound

mav said:


> Awesome review! This is actually one of the best reviews for this watch I've read yet. Here's mine, with the openworked dial and alligator strap.
> 
> Same watch, but very different look and feel.


I don't often like skeleton type dials but this one is really well done.


----------



## IGotId

I love mine so much I'm actually considering selling my AP 15300.

The only thing I'd change is adding the option of a 0.5, 2/3 or 1.5 link (or an extension), otherwise this thing is darn close to perfect!

I'm also eagerly anticipating arrival of my rubber & gator/rubber straps!


----------



## mkawakami

IGotId said:


> I love mine so much I'm actually considering selling my AP 15300.
> 
> The only thing I'd change is adding the option of a 0.5, 2/3 or 1.5 link (or an extension), otherwise this thing is darn close to perfect!
> 
> I'm also eagerly anticipating arrival of my rubber & gator/rubber straps!


Do you mind sharing how much they cost? Did you just order them from your AD?


----------



## IGotId

mkawakami said:


> Do you mind sharing how much they cost? Did you just order them from your AD?


Mine were bundled in with the watch purchase price


----------



## imbamember

Beautiful watch, I hope they make a 39mm case next 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesmoIsland

Hayseed Brown said:


> Fantastic write-up. When the watch was first introduced, the only thing I did not like was the DEFY in italics. I'm glad they took that out! The Elite movement is tried, tested, and reliable; but you're right...nothing new there. Not the most spectacular power reserve either (I have a Zenith with that movement). But the fact that it;'s all titanium is great. Enjoy.


This in fact a new Elite caliber. It has a Silicon Escapement & Pallet Fork. And the Skeleton version is the first skeletonized Elite ever.


----------



## B79

That watch- wow on all levels!
Terrific review BTW. 

Thank you,

B79


----------



## Nom de Forum

ajbutler13 said:


> Just out of curiosity, Nom, do you plan on getting the Defy wet (intentionally) or do you just prefer the security of screw-down crown in case something out of the ordinary happens? Honestly, I would rather the crown *not* screw down on non-dive watches. I just don't like fooling with it. Anyway, just curious.


I prefer the security of a screw down crown in the event something out of the ordinary happens (there have been a few times in my life that I have unexpectedly found myself in the water), but also don't want to worry about my watch if I decide to take an swim. I am not a watch collector, I am a watch wearer that has more than one watch. My GS Snowflake is the only watch I avoid wearing in many situations because it is too beautiful to risk marring even though its hardened titanium is tough and it has a screw down crown. The Zenith Defy with its more rough hewed case and bracelet design, and minimal polished surfaces is a watch that getting a few scratches on it would not bother me since it is the lightness, thinness, and beautiful and legible dial are what are important to me. Scratches on a sport watch with an almost totally matte finish just give it character so I would wear the Defy in most situations. I wore Rolexes for 20 years and then Breitling and others after that and they all had screw down crowns that gave me the confidence to never worry about immersion of any kind. That is why I have concerns about the Defy regardless of its 10ATM WR specification without use of a screw down crown.

I emailed Zenith last week about my and other people's disappointment that the Defy does not have a screw down crown. He is Zenith's reply I received yesterday:

"This a feature that is missing on the watch indeed. 
We are checking the feasibility of reworked it that way but I can't promise it will be implemented in the near future."

Seems that Zenith is already aware of concerns about the lack of a screw down crown on their sport watch despite it being designed for a 10ATM WR.


----------



## ajbutler13

Nom de Forum said:


> I prefer the security of a screw down crown in the event something out of the ordinary happens (there have been a few times in my life that I have unexpectedly found myself in the water), but also don't want to worry about my watch if I decide to take an swim. I am not a watch collector, I am a watch wearer that has more than one watch. My GS Snowflake is the only watch I avoid wearing in many situations because it is too beautiful to risk marring even though its hardened titanium is tough and it has a screw down crown. The Zenith Defy with its more rough hewed case and bracelet design, and minimal polished surfaces is a watch that getting a few scratches on it would not bother me since it is the lightness, thinness, and beautiful and legible dial are what are important to me. Scratches on a sport watch with an almost totally matte finish just give it character so I would wear the Defy in most situations. I wore Rolexes for 20 years and then Breitling and others after that and they all had screw down crowns that gave me the confidence to never worry about immersion of any kind. That is why I have concerns about the Defy regardless of its 10ATM WR specification without use of a screw down crown.
> 
> I emailed Zenith last week about my and other people's disappointment that the Defy does not have a screw down crown. He is Zenith's reply I received yesterday:
> 
> "This a feature that is missing on the watch indeed.
> We are checking the feasibility of reworked it that way but I can't promise it will be implemented in the near future."
> 
> Seems that Zenith is already aware of concerns about the lack of a screw down crown on their sport watch despite it being designed for a 10ATM WR.


Thanks for the insight, Nom, and for sharing the response from Zenith.


----------



## Nom de Forum

I just rolled the dice for one of these:

https://www.paulsonwatches.com/about

The Paulson has dimensional specifications similar to the Defy Classic but also has a screw down crown.

Hey Zenith, if Paulson can do it with a screw down crown so can you with just a little tweaking of your design. Even if I do someday receive the Paulson I'd still buy a redesigned Defy Classic with a screw down crown because it is a better looking watch and of course because it's a Zenith.


----------



## EsMatt2012

Love the understated simplicity of Zenith. Congrats!


----------



## drdas007

Beautiful watch, enjoy!


----------



## Greenbird007

Damn that’s a gorgeous watch! Congrats


----------



## Adamkb26

Gorgeous! I decided to order the skeleton dial version and will have it on Tuesday. Here's a pic from the dealer.


----------



## txkill

Love the write up and I absolutely love mine!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arte Technica

Good job on the review!
Absolute knock out piece. Im a sucker for angles and bevels, and yours has a lot of these and is a testament to the manufacturing that goes into adopting such details. How the light plays with those angles is great!


mkawakami said:


> I just go my first Zenith! It's a Defy Classic with the sunburst blue dial. Here's a mini review, and I'll update later after I've spent more time with it.
> 
> View attachment 13521249
> 
> 
> *PRICE AND BUYING EXPERIENCE*
> Zenith is a brand that isn't carried at many places. There are 3 stores in Los Angeles that I know of, so I figured that may hamper my chances of a getting a deal. Ultimately I only found it at Hing Wa Lee Jewlers in Los Angeles, and the price was just a bit more than the lowest price I've seen online (about 30% off MSRP). If you've never been to HWL (it was my first time), it's a pretty cool place. Their main showroom has Tudor, Breitling, Richard Mille, Audemars Piguet, Breguet, Rolex, Cartier, Vacheron Constantin, Montblanc, Girard Perrageaux, Zenith, Ulysse Nardin, and Hublot. Also, they carry a lot of Chinese style jewelry (diamonds and jade). I believe there is also a high rollers showroom in the back, but I didn't bother asking about it.
> 
> The whole store is pretty posh, but I did have a funny incident while I was there. Their door to back offices somehow locked and wouldn't open, so there was a mild panic with a locksmith trying to open the door, and a half a dozen people yelling in Cantonese. It broke the upscale atmosphere in a comical way. It took 10-15 minutes to fix the lock, so for my troubles the salesperson offered me an additional $100 off, and a left over mooncake. I passed on the mooncake.
> 
> *COMFORT
> *This watch is extremely comfortable. The titanium case obviously makes it very light, the low profile is a low 11mm (I think), there is beveling on every edge of the bracelet, and there is a steep taper from the lugs to the clasp. It's similar to my very comfortable Ingenieur 3239, but the Defy wins out due to the weight.
> 
> View attachment 13521253
> 
> 
> View attachment 13521259
> 
> 
> *DESIGN*
> This watch first caught my eye as an "affordable" alternative to the Royal Oak. Every edge is beveled and polished which makes the whole watch and bracelet shimmer and shine in the light similar to the RO. The bracelet appears to be integrated (it is not) due to the shape of the end link, and the flat, heavy bezel adds to the Genta-esque appearance. I think you can tell at a glance whether you like it or not, and I love it.
> 
> Another thing I liked about the design is that while the overall look is a new direction for the brand, every little detail just screams Zenith. The knee jerk reaction assessment of "affordable RO" quickly fades away as you notice little things like the hands, crown, and caseback. I'll cover each detail in the appropriate section below.
> 
> *DIAL AND CRYSTAL
> *The dial has a gorgeous, rich sunburst blue. The color reminds me of the RO, as it is a bit darker and less vibrant than the Overseas. I think it's the right shade to be eye catching without being flashy. The applied star logo at 12 o'clock has several facets that sparkle nicely, and I like that the dial says nothing more than "Zenith". It's like they felt that was all that needed to be said. On a side note, the pre-production model had the word "defy" in italics toward the bottom of the dial, but fortunately they decided to remove that.
> 
> View attachment 13521249
> 
> 
> The handset looks identical to their Chronomaster line with the split hands and the star at the balance of the seconds hand. Also, I really appreciate that the hands are all the appropriate length; especially the seconds hand.
> 
> At first the minute track reminded me of the VC Overseas, but then I quickly noticed that it was identical to the Chronomaster. The indices are also evocative of the Chronomasters, but in an interesting twist, they are actually mounted just above the dial. You can't tell unless you look at the dial from a steep angle, but it's interesting once you know that it's there.
> 
> I would have appreciated a date window that was framed and located at 6 o'clock (like the skeletonized version), but it's passable.
> 
> The crystal is completely clear, and it's a good thing, since the dial has so many nice things to look at.
> 
> By the way, the dial is one of the areas I mentioned where everything just screams "Zenith". The hands, minute track, and indices all harken back to the Chronomaster. There is no writing on the dial aside from the brand name, and there are two stars on the dial (there are 4 on the watch in total).
> 
> *CASE AND CROWN
> *The case is a radical departure from other Zenith models. I like the Genta-esque style, but what I really like is that it seems to indicate the direction of the entire brand. It's similar to the defy lab model (which re-establishes the brand as a top movement manufacturer), and it's also the case of the new 1/100 el primero chronograph. Aside from that, the case is gorgeous on its' own with wide brushed surfaces and polished, beveled edges everywhere.
> 
> View attachment 13521269
> 
> 
> Rather than being an afterthought, the crown adds to the overall design by adding an interesting 3D point on the crown and by having a wide, chunky aesthetic on the knurling that matches the case and bracelet. I really, really wish that the crown screwed down, and I think that was an oversight.
> 
> View attachment 13521271
> 
> 
> *BRACELET AND CLASP*
> As I mentioned, the bracelet really adds to the look of the watch with it's many bevels and they way it shimmers in the light like the RO. Also the steep taper really adds to the comfort of the watch. One thing I didn't notice until the salesperson pointed it out was that the links are all very short. They are about half the length of regular links, so there are actually no half links for sizing purposes.
> 
> View attachment 13521275
> 
> 
> The clasp is a pretty run of the mill double deployant, and I appreciate that you can close either side first. Some watches have an insignia one side, which means that you have to close them in the right order, otherwise you will scratch the insignia.
> 
> View attachment 13521277
> 
> 
> *
> MOVEMENT*
> The movement, is a nice but uninteresting 3 hand/date movement from the Elite line. Rather than adding anything, I think it just takes away the potential for movement ..... to complain about modified ETA movements. Please feel free to respond if I'm missing something unique about this movement.
> 
> *PACKAGING AND ACCESSORIES*
> The Defy Classic has the best swag! The place where you put your watch is actually a removable travel case. It comes with a leather business card case, a micro fiber cloth with a little plastic ring keeper, and a very attractive glass USB drive with polished steel cap. The outside case is large and weighty, and it has a nice branded medallion on the lid. The case doesn't look quite as nice as the Omega case for my Planet Ocean, but the additional swag is very, very cool. (And useful!)
> 
> View attachment 13521283
> 
> 
> View attachment 13521285
> 
> 
> View attachment 13521287
> 
> 
> View attachment 13521289
> 
> 
> View attachment 13521291
> 
> 
> View attachment 13521293
> 
> 
> *CONCLUSION
> *Overall, I love this watch, because it just does so well with every aspect. It's supremely comfortable, it has a great on-brand design, it's executed very well, it's relatively affordable for a luxury watch of this caliber (if you get a 30% discount), and it comes with great accessories to help you rock the Zenith brand in the office.
> 
> I think that it only takes one look to know whether or not you will like it, and if you do, you will not be dissapointed once you have it in your hands .


----------



## Matthall

Thanks for the review - very informative and some great pics.
I love the design and am a fan of all of the GG-style pieces in the market, however there are two reasons I cannot bring myself to buy:
1. Plain dial. There should be some text at the bottom (not DEFY as was seen on the pre-prod models).
2. Lack of screw down crown. As you mentioned, this is a big miss and I have yet to see anyone else disagree.
It's an 7 out of 10 for me, and when it's a few thousand quid, a 7 isn't good enough.


----------



## Vicious49

I've been considering picking this one up but am trying to figure out how it wears size wise. Does it wear big or small for its size? Could anyone who owns it compare it to some other mainstream watches - SMP, Sub, speedy, etc.


----------



## Rifish

Vicious49 said:


> I've been considering picking this one up but am trying to figure out how it wears size wise. Does it wear big or small for its size? Could anyone who owns it compare it to some other mainstream watches - SMP, Sub, speedy, etc.


I have tried once skeleton Defy. I would say that it wears just like 41 mm watch, not bigger or smaller. I had with me my own watch Ball Marvelight. It is 40 mm and Defy felt just that 1 mm bigger.


----------



## ajbutler13

Matthall said:


> Thanks for the review - very informative and some great pics.
> I love the design and am a fan of all of the GG-style pieces in the market, however there are two reasons I cannot bring myself to buy:
> 1. Plain dial. There should be some text at the bottom (not DEFY as was seen on the pre-prod models).
> *2. Lack of screw down crown. As you mentioned, this is a big miss and I have yet to see anyone else disagree.*
> It's an 7 out of 10 for me, and when it's a few thousand quid, a 7 isn't good enough.


I am 100% indifferent to screw down crowns. I don't swim with my watches and I haven't been pushed in a pool since I was about 7 years old. 100m WR is plenty good enough for me.


----------



## michael8238

Nice review.
I find the finish much more appealing than lets say the GP Laureato--less melted, much sharper & crisper.
However, I wish the Zenith logo could be a little smaller.


----------



## Sethie

Great review! TBH I've never been drawn into their Defy line up but your review has definitely made me a little bit more curious about it and I'll be looking to try it on when I walk into my local AD.



michael8238 said:


> Nice review.
> I find the finish much more appealing than lets say the GP Laureato--less melted, much sharper & crisper.
> However, I wish the Zenith logo could be a little smaller.


Interesting comparison to the Laureato. So in your opinion, the Defy appeals more to you overall?


----------



## Stargazer735

I had the opportunity to try one of these on in person this weekend. It was incredible!

If it had a screw-down crown, I would've purchased one already. I sincerely hope they release a revised version with it.

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## jcc5024

Is the case finishing as good in real life as it is in pictures? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## benderVIE

Thanks for the review, and thanks to all other owners/posters for your input! I am seriously considering this one.

I have one question: does it work with alternative straps, or just the Zenith ones? I like the bracelet, but like to switch it up, and I am not enamoured with the silicone/leather strap.


----------



## carlhaluss

Thanks for your excellent and most thorough review. I did see this watch today, and I am very impressed. As you say, the Elite movement, while being excellent, is not really the highlight of the watch for me. I might add you can adjust the date both ways and it also has hacking seconds, not that that is very startling.

I love the finishing and angular design of the case. I'm glad you provided excellent photos of that bracelet. To me, the bracelet, along with the case, is one of the best features of the watch. The dial is beautiful, I love the effect without being too "sunburst". I really don't mind the date, although agree it would be better at 6 o'clock. And I did like the clasp as well. I am pleased they removed the "DEFY" from the dial as well.

Nothing that I could fault about this watch. And I think it is a very reasonable price as well. I have really become a big fan of Zenith lately, and wish they were more appreciated. I am going to hold myself back for now, as we are so close to Basel 2019, and wait to see what is new.

Thanks again,
Carl


----------



## gossler

Screw down crown is not a big deal to me. I have both types of watches. I have gone swimming with both types. The only problem I have had was with a MIDO 100 mts screw down crown watch in a 1.6 mts deep swimming pool.

I have gone swimming with my TH carrera 50m without a screw down crown without a problem


----------



## Contaygious

I thought the movement was the new cutting-edge Zenith one. Why is it in the cons then? Hmmm


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

I didn't read through the entire thread to see if anyone has asked this, but if you could do it all over again, would you get the same watch or the version with 'DEFY' on the dial?


----------



## mkawakami

jcc5024 said:


> Is the case finishing as good in real life as it is in pictures?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


The case finishing is as good in real life as it is in the pictures. The only other watch that has impressed me as much was my Grand Seiko.


----------



## mkawakami

benderVIE said:


> Thanks for the review, and thanks to all other owners/posters for your input! I am seriously considering this one.
> 
> I have one question: does it work with alternative straps, or just the Zenith ones? I like the bracelet, but like to switch it up, and I am not enamoured with the silicone/leather strap.


It will work with any strap. The end links are made to look like the bracelet is integrated, but it is not. The watch has normal lugs.


----------



## mkawakami

GreatLakesWatch said:


> I didn't read through the entire thread to see if anyone has asked this, but if you could do it all over again, would you get the same watch or the version with 'DEFY' on the dial?


Personally, I thought the "Defy" looked awful. The dial does look a little sparse, but it's not too bad for me.


----------



## Contaygious

Same. Thank God no more defy text


----------



## Robotaz

Stargazer735 said:


> If it had a screw-down crown, I would've purchased one already. I sincerely hope they release a revised version with it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


I don't understand this. Even Citizen has made cheap 200m watches with push/pull crowns. To me, the lack of screw-down crown is a sign of real engineering and sophistication. Anyone can make a screw-down crown and increase the WR, as they claim anyway.

@robotazky


----------



## Stargazer735

Robotaz said:


> I don't understand this. Even Citizen has made cheap 200m watches with push/pull crowns. To me, the lack of screw-down crown is a sign of real engineering and sophistication. Anyone can make a screw-down crown and increase the WR, as they claim anyway.
> 
> @robotazky


Well, it's not just a claim. If it's false, it's fraud, plain and simple. Companies get charged for things like that.

Anyway, the main reason (for me, at least,) is preventing accidental opening of the crown. Having owned many watches of both types of crown systems, I greatly prefer the security of a screw-down crown in a sport watch.

There's also the matter of longevity of seals and your total dependency on them.

Also, water resistance isn't only for water; it speaks to the dust resistance of the watch and a screw-down system provides less surface area exposure to that (i.e., dust has to travel past threads.)

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

Stargazer735 said:


> Well, it's not just a claim. If it's false, it's fraud, plain and simple. Companies get charged for things like that.
> 
> Anyway, the main reason (for me, at least,) is preventing accidental opening of the crown. Having owned many watches of both types of crown systems, I greatly prefer the security of a screw-down crown in a sport watch.
> 
> There's also the matter of longevity of seals and your total dependency on them.
> 
> Also, water resistance isn't only for water; it speaks to the dust resistance of the watch and a screw-down system provides less surface area exposure to that (i.e., dust has to travel past threads.)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


You're welcome to whatever makes you feel more confident in a watch, but a properly designed watch with no crown threads is a better watch in my opinion.

Take for example the Ennebi Fondale. 1000m with a push/pull crown. Superior engineering and manufacturing.

I have no doubt the Zenith has all of the WR that I need, and with a simple crown to operate and no threads to strip. Sounds like a serious watch to me.

@robotazky


----------



## Stargazer735

Robotaz said:


> You're welcome to whatever makes you feel more confident in a watch, but a properly designed watch with no crown threads is a better watch in my opinion.
> 
> Take for example the Ennebi Fondale. 1000m with a push/pull crown. Superior engineering and manufacturing.
> 
> I have no doubt the Zenith has all of the WR that I need, and with a simple crown to operate and no threads to strip. Sounds like a serious watch to me.
> 
> @robotazky


Not sure what 'properly designed' means because it sounds rather subjective, but I'm pretty sure that having a screw down crown doesn't necessarily mean that it ISN'T properly designed.

As for stripping threads, that's a separate issue that, frankly, I've never had. Accidentally disengaging the crown after bumping the case, well... that's happened more than once on my Speedmaster. A screw down crown simply fits my lifestyle better, hence why I consider it a make-or-break in a 100m+ watch that I may take into a pool, wash dishes, etc..

Listen, I'm not bashing the Zenith. I absolutely love it and was blown away when I handled it in person. I'm just saying that I hope they add that feature so I can go out and buy one. It really is an awesome watch and I love the brand in general.

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## merfury1989

Stargazer735 said:


> Not sure what 'properly designed' means because it sounds rather subjective, but I'm pretty sure that having a screw down crown doesn't necessarily mean that it ISN'T properly designed.
> 
> As for stripping threads, that's a separate issue that, frankly, I've never had. Accidentally disengaging the crown after bumping the case, well... that's happened more than once on my Speedmaster. A screw down crown simply fits my lifestyle better, hence why I consider it a make-or-break in a 100m+ watch that I may take into a pool, wash dishes, etc..
> 
> Listen, I'm not bashing the Zenith. I absolutely love it and was blown away when I handled it in person. I'm just saying that I hope they add that feature so I can go out and buy one. It really is an awesome watch and I love the brand in general.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


TBH it doesn't really matter if its a screw down crown or Not, if it says it can do 100m, then I just assume its good.

However, after handling watches with a screw down, I must say the Defy becomes a bit scary to take near water.

As you said its 'IF' the crown disengages by mistake, that definitely all hell will break lose. Screw Down just doesn't disengage by mistake thats the thing. So I guess we all don't trust ourselves to handle these watches, so we need the freedom of Screw Down to divert our minds 

Considering my theory, I still went on to buy the Defy .....


----------



## Stargazer735

merfury1989 said:


> TBH it doesn't really matter if its a screw down crown or Not, if it says it can do 100m, then I just assume its good.
> 
> However, after handling watches with a screw down, I must say the Defy becomes a bit scary to take near water.
> 
> As you said its 'IF' the crown disengages by mistake, that definitely all hell will break lose. Screw Down just doesn't disengage by mistake thats the thing. So I guess we all don't trust ourselves to handle these watches, so we need the freedom of Screw Down to divert our minds
> 
> Considering my theory, I still went on to buy the Defy .....


I still want one, honestly. I hope they do make it a screw-down in the future. I was blown away by it in persob.

The Defy El Primero 21 remains on my list though. That thing is insane, regardless of crown system. 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## zuckermania

I am very late to this party but I wanted to throw my two cents about something. You don't need a screw down crown! Screw down does not imply quality, more water resistance, or even a safer watch. It's just a useful design. Frankly, unless the screw down threading is good (like Rolex or Grand Seiko) it usually bothers me, because it is very common for the crown to slip and not be screwed down all the way. Plus it often contributes to crown wobble which I hate.

Also, I love this watch.


----------



## kritameth

Do you still have the watch, mkawakami? If so, a long term review would be killer! 

And I'm in the screw-down crown camp on this one, although just. I want a screw down crown on sport-oriented watches, as it's additional peace of mind knowing the crown can't accidentally pull out, in the off chance I do jump in the pool with it. No, I don't need it. I want it. I am very careful threading in crowns, making sure not to over torque, and have never had a crown back out; I doubt it is very common. Hypothetically, in the rare chance it did slip, the gaskets in most crown systems would still render the water resistance uncompromised, but the same can't be said if a push-pull crown is accidentally pulled out. Also, unless there's some additional mechanism not mentioned, a 1000m diver with a push-pull crown does not sound, at all, proper.


----------

